# entry test result



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

is result out ?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

try to be a little more specific when you ask questions...info like which entrance test you're talking about would help. #yes


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yes result is announced top frm faislabad


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> yes result is announced top frm faislabad


 
the result of the government of ounjab medical college admission test is up on uhs website


what do u mean when u say top frm faislabad#confused

hey fareeha what is ur merit number i have like 4668


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

UHS server gone hay wire, can't c the results!!


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

man results r out........check it out in the UHS website........shiiit i hve fallen down from a 825 marks in FSc to an overall 710 marks ...a merely 65 %


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

76.6%


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

hey watz ur merit no


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Hmm...mine sucks bad ass!!! #frown 
Just 72%


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

shiit....no place in KEMU,AIMC,QIMC .................except IN LMDC


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

75 percent ive creied sevral times since yesterday


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

so fareeha wat r ur plans ie into which medical university to get in.............i really hoped so much out of the test ,but didnt get my expected result.............do u guys think tht computer had made a mistake reading our answers or somethin else.......


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yup really i expected 900 surely i dnt know which mistakes r there it makes 49 mistakes


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

people u wont get nything from crying and smashing ur head into the wall other than a smashed head
the only thing u cud have done was to apply everywhere the entry test is either for the super duper nerds or the very very lucky ones or the sons/daughters of some person who has bid safarish


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

The whole purpose of the entry test *UHS *and not UET was so u could not do safarish, i am pretty sure those people that did do well deserve it as they probably put just as much effort as u guys did, u guys still hav a chance to apply on the foreign seats were the merit is not so high, so u would have a chance to get in to KE, aimc or other public colleges.

Inshallah have faith in Allah and apply anywhere and everywhere, bec u will Inshallah get in some where, better to be safe that sorry!!!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

n frm whre cd we take out 5 lakh a yaer? the middle classed paeople have no chance now i went to uhs n they said claosng merit is 83 percent


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> n frm whre cd we take out 5 lakh a yaer? the middle classed paeople have no chance now i went to uhs n they said claosng merit is 83 percent


Agreed! Anyway, the test was easy and high merit was expected. Stop crying and smashing #grin and think wat shud be done now??


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hey guys.

im taking the overseas test on oct 26.. please if you have any advice to share with me regarding preparation.. please do share... i will b very grateful.. thanks


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Well our test was way too easy so hope this foreigners test gonna be easy to. Anyway, i was surprised there were no ores in the test, no glands to identify, not a single typical question, the numericals were also simple.

Hope same goes for the 26th test!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

cant say anything but be prepared for anything n ya dnt keep ur expectations high even if u take an excellent exam


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

< sara > said:


> hey guys.
> 
> im taking the overseas test on oct 26.. please if you have any advice to share with me regarding preparation.. please do share... i will b very grateful.. thanks


 
it sounds harsh but belive me its the best u can get
GO somewhre else dont even think of government medical colleges if u r an overseas paki


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

oh yeah coolblue. im not thinking of govt colleges bcuz.. ofcrse the merit is sky high! :$ 

i need to clear this test so that i can get into a private med college.. bcuz alllll private colleges wont accept candidates if they havnt cleard da UHS test.. so any advice is more then welcome...


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

have u not of sep 14?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Shes a foreigner and need to clear the seperate test for foreigner being conducted on 26th I thing. Best of Luck SARA!


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks so much Xero... you have no idea.. i am so so so scared :$ how did u prepare for the MCAT??? any ideas and tips for me?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

see fareeha i m an A Level student and si didnt studied from the F.Sc books still i mangaged to pass...so u could expect how the test might be


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

but with what score to get in medical passing is not imp to gain good marks r imp


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

my advice to you: memorize all six books, cover to cover, word for word. Don't leave a single bit of information out, in the main text or in the tables. the pakistani MCAT is a test of memory, not intelligence. take my advice and youll be sure to land yourself in KE or the like.


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

it takes about a year for an average person to do that and the foreigners have not got that much of time so id say it is hopless to study for the test but there can always be exceptions and one out of a 5000 manages to do that in little time


----------

